# Tribute Fresh Water Filler



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I am probably a bit stupid here but has anyone used the hose connection part when filling the 2007 Tribute?
I can't get water in using it and I am wondering if it is designed to work from mains pressure on sites with water connections.
I admit that the other end of my hose is just a push fit onto the tap, so it could be that it would work with a proper connection to the tap.
I just drop the hose into the main water inlet, and find it quite a slow fill.
Any advice appreciated
Paul


----------

